# Live in Portugal speak spanish but where?



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

If I have to live in Portugal because of visa and yet I want to learn Spanish and even send my children to a spanish pre-school which town or city I want to live?
Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You really need to live in Spain, as I don't believe you'd be able to enroll your children in Spanish schools unless they where private.
But if Spanish is necessary then the only realistic place would be the Minho region between Caminha and Moncao, where Portugal and Spain merge in lots of ways, although Spanish are reluctant to understand Portuguese, and of course the local Spanish dialect is Gallego so you'd need to insure they learn Catalan.
The East border with Spain has less access and less towns in comparision to the Minho.
Surely if you can get a Visa for Portugal you should be able to get a Visa for Spain?


----------

